# Brown spots (rust?) on my Damasko DC66



## aldrin (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi to all.

I have my Damasko DC66 (no.192) for 5 months now, i love it and its my everyday watch. I am from Singapore, humid and i do sweat on my watch. Few months back,i noticed some spots of what i assume rust. It's in the gap where the case back meets the case,but just on a single area that time. Its a bit tough to remove, but i managed to scrape it off using a needle and washed with toothbrush and soap.

Now after few months, its back and this time i can see it in 3 areas around the case back and I'm :-( about it. I googled for damasko and rusting but the results i see points to some other watch brand with hardened steel case too.

Anybody have this experience this with their Damasko watch? Is it ice-hardened case + sweat = rust?

Thanks,

aldrin


----------



## ak415 (May 29, 2010)

This is a high anti-magnetic watch with an inner faraday cage, likely a soft iron cage. Iron, of course, is subject to rusting in wet and humid environments. Assuming this watch is still under warranty, I would absolutely contact a local AD (or the manufacturer, if necessary) to present the problem and ask for a solution. Rust extruding from the inside of the watch is not a feature.

Seat of the pants guess is that either (a) there is a portion of the caseback before the gasket that is composed of iron or (b) the gasket for the caseback isn't making a 100% seal.

Good luck!


----------



## Louisaz (Sep 3, 2006)

I agree with ak415. The stain does appear to be rust and the anti-magnetic disk inside the back of the Damasko case is likely iron. What is very curious is that the case back gasket is apparently compromised, which allowed moisture to migrate into the case -- and the rust from the interior of the case to seep to the exterior. THAT is very interesting and difficult to comprehend. Perhaps something else is going on. A qualified watch maker should be able to open the case back and determine the issue. Please let us know what you find.

Louis [aka Louisaz]


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Discussed the issue with Konrad Damasko. Don't panic is the message.

Send the watch back, you will most likely get a replacement. Konrad will then send the case in for a metallurgic "investigation" (hardness flaws, metal inclusions). Shouldn't happen.


----------



## aldrin (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks AK,Louis for the advice. i was in the middle of creating a lengthy response to your post when Mike's reply came in 

Mike, i really appreciate your effort of discussing this issue with Konrad. This is comforting in a way :-!.

Actually before posting, I already contacted the Singapore AD to have the watch checked. Since the AD has not encountered any case like this, i posted it here for some opinion. I will bring the watch to the AD and reference to this thread, especially Mike's response.

Thanks for the help guys,I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## ak415 (May 29, 2010)

Glad to hear things are moving forward! I'm sure that Damasko will take good care of you. I look forward to eventually learning the cause of your mystery rust.


----------



## aldrin (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes, AK I think so too. Nice to hear from Mike that Damasko is interested to have a closer look as well.


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

Junk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Fatz028 said:


> Junk


Mind to elaborate ?


----------



## smdcosta (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes I would like to here the profound explanation of the response of `fatz`. Everyone is concerned for a fellow watch holder. Even to the extent that one contacts the manufacturer. The manufacturer personally responds...so junk???


----------



## nothenorm (Nov 17, 2008)

With that personal and effective communication, Aldrin, you should be well taken care of.... cheers.


----------



## aldrin (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind responses.

Junk? Not really. It's not like we have tens and hundreds of Damasko cases with the same issue. Perhaps mine is just an exception, I'm fine with it. There are so many things to like about the watch to be spoilt by an exception.

For me,anything can happen when you purchase something. What's important to me is how the company responds and handles the issue. 

Just my view.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Not junk. there is an ancient Chinese proverb: .... happends.

I do not think it is the inner soft iron core. For that to happen, the watch would be totally wet inside, and filled with a rusty sludge.
My guess is inclusion in the case.Please keep us posted, this is very interesting!

BTW, I think Konrad would have the situation fixed even AFTEr the warranty period.


----------



## aldrin (Nov 25, 2010)

Update:

So today i brought it to Gnomon Watches/Singapore AD. They are going to send it back to Damasko and ETA is around 4 days. 

Having worn my DC66 almost everyday(except when I'm at home) for 5 months, it's gonna be a long wait.



@ Janne, the watch is within warranty, had it only for 5 months.


----------



## aviate (Feb 12, 2006)

I had a similar issue on a Sinn 756 with the ice-hardened (Damasko) case. The seller took the watch back but I was wondering if anyone else ran into this.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

The Sinn is Tegimented. Which is "Sinn-speak", most other people say Colterized. Extra Carbon is added to the outside layer, which hardenes the metal.

The Damasko process is that Herr Ing Damasko heats the case up with his Cigar lighter, then quickly immerses it in his Frozen Steinhager.


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

756 series 1 (first 1000) cases were made by Damasko. After that Sinn switched to their own (SUG made) tegimented cases.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I stand corrected!


----------



## aviate (Feb 12, 2006)

Janne said:


> I stand corrected!


Correct, I should have mentioned that it was the first series of Sinn 756 not the later tegimented series.

Charles


----------



## aldrin (Nov 25, 2010)

*Fixed: Brown spots (rust?) on my Damasko DC66*

All,

Got my DC66 back from the AD today. The watch has been recased and i think it's also a new case back but with the same serial number.

Glad that the issue has been fixed, |> to Damasko and Gnomon.


----------



## DougJ (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Fixed: Brown spots (rust?) on my Damasko DC66*

Excellent! Glad to hear it was properly taken care of.


----------



## smdcosta (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Fixed: Brown spots (rust?) on my Damasko DC66*

Glad to hear that your problem was resolved. Kudos to good customer service...


----------



## kingblackbolt (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Fixed: Brown spots (rust?) on my Damasko DC66*

I think it speaks volumes about Damasko that after being contacted by Mike about this post Konrad took care of this issue personally... Any watch regardless of cost can have serious issues but will every "high end" company take care of you like this? I'm impressed!


----------



## aldrin (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Fixed: Brown spots (rust?) on my Damasko DC66*

Thanks to kingblackbolt's post, reminded me of something i forgot. 
BIG thanks to Mike |>|>, for giving heads-up to Konrad about the issue.

Nice to have my everyday watch back. While my DC66 was away, i received my Marine Original. Scratching my MO on day 1 due to a strap change, it just made me miss my DC66 even more. After countless strap changes with my DC66, not a single scratch or mark on it, such a special piece.

Some pics to share


----------



## kingblackbolt (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Fixed: Brown spots (rust?) on my Damasko DC66*

Aldrin I'm glad I could be of service  Pretty unique set up with this forum where a Mod has direct access to a company 
owner to resolve issues like this. 
Those pictures are gorgeous by the way... Makes me want to pick one up. 


aldrin said:


> Thanks to kingblackbolt's post, reminded me of something i forgot.
> BIG thanks to Mike |>|>, for giving heads-up to Konrad about the issue.
> 
> Nice to have my everyday watch back. While my DC66 was away, i received my Marine Original. Scratching my MO on day 1 due to a strap change, it just made me miss my DC66 even more. After countless strap changes with my DC66, not a single scratch or mark on it, such a special piece.
> ...


----------



## aldrin (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Fixed: Brown spots (rust?) on my Damasko DC66*

Thanks Kingblackbolt. It feels great to be a part of this community, especially with all the helpful people around. It is thru this forum that i get to know about Damasko and Stowa, if not for WUS German, i might still be stuck with department store brands. As a direct result of this forum I acquired this DC66 last February and a Stowa Marine Original by August.


----------



## louis (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Fixed: Brown spots (rust?) on my Damasko DC66*

@ aldrin
Did someone tell you something about the origin for these spots ? That would be interesting to know .


----------



## aldrin (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Fixed: Brown spots (rust?) on my Damasko DC66*

Hi Louis,

no one. when i asked about what was done with the watch or their findings, they said they will change the case, but no info about spots. maybe they are still looking at it, maybe it takes time.. we don't know.

aldrin


----------



## mccl88 (Mar 19, 2011)

i have the same issue. i wonder the quality of Damasko now and very disappointed with the quality. secondly, just bought this model not more than a month, how come mine is no.172 Aldrin is no.192? can someone assist me? appreciate a lot.


----------



## mccl88 (Mar 19, 2011)

mine also come across with a tiny blue thing under the hour's hand

regards 
mark


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

mccl88 said:


> mine also come across with a tiny blue thing under the hour's hand
> 
> regards
> mark


Send it back, as you can see in this thread Damasko will solve the problem. Pics please.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

mccl88 said:


> i have the same issue. i wonder the quality of Damasko now and very disappointed with the quality. secondly, just bought this model not more than a month, how come mine is no.172 Aldrin is no.192? can someone assist me? appreciate a lot.


Given a difference of 20 between your serial number and Aldrins, I'm betting it came from the same steel stock and it's a metallurgy problem. Re the difference in age between your watch and Aldrin: Did you buy yours from Gnomon? If not, I would hardly be surprised. Different vendors turn over their stock at different rates.

Will


----------



## mccl88 (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## mccl88 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Mike & Will,

Thanks for the reply. I order mine from local Damasko distributor under 2 months waiting list, however it really disappoint me for the quality. I though ice-hardened case is more rough and resistant.


----------



## aldrin (Nov 25, 2010)

hi mark,

like what mike said, send it back to the AD, they should take care of the issues.

The rusting seems to be limited to a certain batch, not many reports about it. I had a hard time googling for rust + damaskos when i started this thread.

As for my re-cased DC 66, so far i haven't seen any rust spot. Though the usage pattern of my DC 66 changed already. It used to be my only watch, daily wear. Now,i rotate with three other watches, with a speedmaster pro taking most of the wrist time as of recently.


aldrin


----------



## mccl88 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Aldrin,

Thanks for your reply, by the way how com mind is No. 172??? And anyone can answer the blue tiny thing underneath the hour's hand.

Mark


----------



## aldrin (Nov 25, 2010)

hi mark,

For the serial number, i will go with Will_f's explanation. Different ADs may have different rates of pushing their stocks,also in my case, i was allowed to select from 3 DC66's in the shop(i suffer from OCD). I got my no. 192 Feb 2011.

for the blue thing, i don't know about that. It is best to just send it back and let them have a look of whatever that is.

aldrin


----------



## daddycool (Sep 11, 2007)

As regards the serial number: I've got mine few weeks ago directly from Damasko, serial no. 0111. Is there any explanation?



aldrin said:


> hi mark,
> 
> For the serial number, i will go with Will_f's explanation. Different ADs may have different rates of pushing their stocks,also in my case, i was allowed to select from 3 DC66's in the shop(i suffer from OCD). I got my no. 192 Feb 2011.
> 
> ...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

My DC66 is 0235 but I don't need to now why. Got it this year right away from Barbing.


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

To me a serial number is something to differentiate my watch from others. As long as the numbers are not the same, I'm not going to loose any sleep over where it fits in the sequence of numbers ;-).


----------



## Jebhut (Apr 12, 2010)

Was actually considering that exact watch or the da36 (if it didn't have a yellow second hand would own one already) - one of my favorite 'newer' brands, real German quality...but being around the ocean on occasion, probably not a good idea? Two reports of rust on such small production...haven't seen rust on a watch in decades? 
(Thought the newer steels made it a thing of the past - are we giving up some scratch resistance (minimal issue for me) for a possibility of rusting - what if it was 4 years out of warranty)?


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Jebhut said:


> Was actually considering that exact watch or the da36 (if it didn't have a yellow second hand would own one already) - one of my favorite 'newer' brands, real German quality...but being around the ocean on occasion, probably not a good idea? Two reports of rust on such small production...haven't seen rust on a watch in decades?
> (Thought the newer steels made it a thing of the past - are we giving up some scratch resistance (minimal issue for me) for a possibility of rusting - what if it was 4 years out of warranty)?


The particular steel used by Damasko is supposed to be considerably more corrosion resistant than 316 Stainless, so I have to assume Damasko got a shipment of bad steel. I'm at sea in a 32 ft sailboat right now and will be for at least two and a half more weeks, so I'll let you know if I see any evidence of rust. Should be a pretty thorough test.

Will


----------



## mccl88 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Mike & Will,

Good Day!

I have send back to watch to Damasko since only a week of time......Ok, cut it short. The DC is at dealer now, but what I heard this is fxxking killing me.....come back with the same old blemish case back. Seems Konrad have no intention to solve my problem.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

mccl88 said:


> Hi Mike & Will,
> 
> Good Day!
> 
> I have send back to watch to Damasko since only a week of time......Ok, cut it short. The DC is at dealer now, but what I heard this is fxxking killing me.....come back with the same old blemish case back. Seems Konrad have no intention to solve my problem.


Odd. I forgot to mention mine came through an extended trip on a sailboat with no signs of rust.

I will say that something is wrong with what the dealer is telling you. My dealings with Damasko have been very good. They are not the kind of company that would refuse to address a problem. Send your watch directly to Damasko (send Email to Nadja(at)Damasko.de first). My guess is your dealer never sent it to Damasko.


----------



## Stylerz (Jun 8, 2011)

My DA37 had rusting issues too. I sent it back to Damasko and when it came back, it seems to me that it got re-cased and has been blemish free now for months.


----------



## mccl88 (Mar 19, 2011)

Will_f said:


> Odd. I forgot to mention mine came through an extended trip on a sailboat with no signs of rust.
> 
> I will say that something is wrong with what the dealer is telling you. My dealings with Damasko have been very good. They are not the kind of company that would refuse to address a problem. Send your watch directly to Damasko (send Email to Nadja(at)Damasko.de first). My guess is your dealer never sent it to Damasko.


Hi Will,

Thanks and appreciate your reply. Obviously, Nadja have no intention to solve my problem which local dealer have show me the prove. What should I do now? Can somebody advice?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

mccl88 said:


> Hi Will,
> 
> Thanks and appreciate your reply. Obviously, Nadja have no intention to solve my problem which local dealer have show me the prove. What should I do now? Can somebody advice?
> 
> ...


A) Have you tried contacting Damasko Directly?
B) Did you buy your Damasko from an Authorized Dealer?
C) Are you sure your Damasko is genuine?

Will


----------



## mccl88 (Mar 19, 2011)

Will_f said:


> A) Have you tried contacting Damasko Directly?
> B) Did you buy your Damasko from an Authorized Dealer?
> C) Are you sure your Damasko is genuine?
> 
> Will


Hi Will,

Thanks for your reply...... I order brand new damasko dc66 from local Damasko distributor ( the only distributor ).

I have forward my mail to Nadja......initial she have no intention to solve my issue.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Your experience runs counter to everyone else's reported experience with Damasko's customer service. While Damasko will cancel the warranty if the watch is opened by a non-authorized individual, I haven't seen anything to suggest they won't replace or repair a flaw. I suspect there may be more to the story.

Whats the name of the AD you purchased from? 
Do you have a copy of your correspondence with Damasko?
Do you have picture you can post? 

Will


----------



## mccl88 (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry to trouble you all. Bought it new since July and send it back for repair for 2 months time. However my dealer told me they did remove the rusty part but they didn't replace the blemish engraving case. The first rust part is started from the engraving case which you clearly notice from my attachment.


----------



## mccl88 (Mar 19, 2011)

Now the watch is sending back to Damasko again.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Definitely looks like rust. 


Will


----------



## mccl88 (Mar 19, 2011)

what do you think Will?


----------



## mccl88 (Mar 19, 2011)

Taking 2 months time back and forward from Damasko.... end up with the same blemish case without replacing. I wrote another email to Nadja......she didn't reply.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

mccl88 said:


> Taking 2 months time back and forward from Damasko.... end up with the same blemish case without replacing. I wrote another email to Nadja......she didn't reply.


Two months round trip is pretty typical for watch service times. I've had several watches serviced by independent watch shops, factory service, and warranty service. All took between one and two months.

I had to send back one of my Damaskos for a warranty service (stuttering seconds hand). It took about 6 weeks but I used international express to ship it so that saved some time. During the process Damasko was very responsive and answered every email within 1 business day. Why she isn't responding to you is a mystery.

Perhaps you can PM Mike Stuffler. He might be able to help you communicate with Damasko.

Will


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Will_f said:


> Perhaps you can PM Mike Stuffler. He might be able to help you communicate with Damasko.
> 
> Will


I'd like to help but as long as I do not know what exactly Damasko answered - I assume there must have been a letter explaining why/why not - I tend not to do so. Staff at Damasko is known to be very friendly and CS always has been excellent as we can read in this thread and as well in other threads here on WUS.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

stuffler said:


> I'd like to help but as long as I do not know what exactly Damasko answered - I assume there must have been a letter explaining why/why not - I tend not to do so. Staff at Damasko is known to be very friendly and CS always has been excellent as we can read in this thread and as well in other threads here on WUS.


Seems a reasonable approach to me.

Will


----------



## mccl88 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Will & Mike,

Good Day!


Sorry for trouble up you guys........Receive a reply from Nadja with some solution. Hopefully will receive my watch soon......

Thanks guys for the help......Appreciate so much

Regards,
Mark


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

I was thinking about Damasko DA36,but after all this problems you had and the high price on the other side - I don`t feel pretty sure anymore.
I am glad that you have fixed your issues.Probably it`s a great customer service,but I don`t like the idea to miss my watch for 2-3 months per year.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

mitadoc said:


> I was thinking about Damasko DA36,but after all this problems you had and the high price on the other side - I don`t feel pretty sure anymore.
> I am glad that you have fixed your issues.Probably it`s a great customer service,but I don`t like the idea to miss my watch for 2-3 months per year.


I think what Mark experienced is pretty unusual. My DA36 has never needed service and neither of my Damaskos have shown any signs of rust.

It's worth mentioning that any mechanical watch you buy has the potential to be unavailable for a month or two. I've had to send back 2 Orients for warranty. Each one took a little over a month. I've sent a high end Seiko, a Hamilton and a Rolex for service, with times between 1-2 months for each.

If you really can't stand the idea of being without your watch for approximately 2 months every 5 years, buy a Grand Seiko quartz. They only require servicing every 50 years.

Will


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

mitadoc said:


> I was thinking about Damasko DA36,but after all this problems you had and the high price on the other side - I don`t feel pretty sure anymore.
> I am glad that you have fixed your issues.Probably it`s a great customer service,but I don`t like the idea to miss my watch for 2-3 months per year.


Unlikely. All my Damasko haven't seen Barbing back since they once left the premises.


----------



## Tech21 (Jun 29, 2017)

Hello
I am a new fan to german watches 
And willing to buy one of germans:

Damasko
Uts
Sinn
Stowa

But i am so surprised from this thread,how can a high tech watch lime damasko with a special alloy steel got rusted like that?
My cheap sieko and citizen have never being rusted from sea water regarding i rinse them with water after sea water.
Can someone tell me the reason for such formation of rust on the case back?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Reads different in the New German Diver thread you posted twice. No mention of Damasko. Anyway, member chenn reported on rust on his Sinn U1 back in 2014. Don't know the metallurcical cause but maybe caused by a small production fault within the metal processing. Since it has not been reported constantly I wouldn't overestimate. Valid for both, Damasko and Sinn.


----------

